# Mặt nạ B5 Yuejin có tốt không?



## Đinh Thùy

Thấy mọi người nói là mặt nạ này của Hàn Quốc với thành phần panthenol nên hiệu quả phục hồi, làm dịu và cấp ẩm cho da rất hiệu quả? E đang gặp những tình trạng về da như trên, giờ đang muốn tìm hiểu để sử dụng phục hồi lại cho da. Ce cho e hỏi là mặt nạ B5 Yuejin có tốt không? Da đã yếu và nhạy cảm nên dùng sản phẩm gì e cũng muốn tìm hiểu kĩ một chút. Mong nhận được đánh giá khách quan từ cm?


----------



## Dương Ngọc Hoa

Da bạn yếu và nhạy cảm thì dùng sản phẩm gì cũng nên tìm hiểu hiểu kĩ một chút nhé! Nếu dùng gì thì nên thử lên tay trước xong rồi hay dùng lên mặt đó cũng là cách để test hiệu quả đó.


----------



## Hoàng Tú Linh

Mặt nạ B5 Yuejin có thành phần penthenol và phức hợp rau má nên hiệu quả dưỡng ẩm và phục hồi da nhanh lắm! Mà thành phần hoàn toàn lành tính nên bạn yên tâm. 
Vì trước mình lăn kim ở spa sau lăn kim da mình khô căng da ấy, kiểu kích ứng mà. Mình đắp mask B5 yuejin này cấp ẩm nhanh, nên làm dịu da hiệu quả lắm! Trường hợp da mình sau lăn kim dùng còn được như vậy thì da bạn nhạy cảm dùng được nha.


----------



## Nguyễn Thanh

Dương Ngọc Hoa nói:


> Da bạn yếu và nhạy cảm thì dùng sản phẩm gì cũng nên tìm hiểu hiểu kĩ một chút nhé! Nếu dùng gì thì nên thử lên tay trước xong rồi hay dùng lên mặt đó cũng là cách để test hiệu quả đó.


Giờ có những sản phẩm phù hợp cho da nhạy cảm mà bạn. Khi tìm hiểu sản phẩm thì cứ lựa chọn những thương hiệu uy tín và hỏi bạn bán hàng trước khi mua, thì sẽ yên tâm. 
Chứ mình nói thiệt là test lên tay chỉ để xem có mình có dị ứng với thành phần nào của sản phẩm thôi, chứ còn da mặt mới da tay khác nhau về độ nhạy cảm  mà.


----------



## Đinh Thùy

Hoàng Tú Linh nói:


> Mặt nạ B5 Yuejin có thành phần penthenol và phức hợp rau má nên hiệu quả dưỡng ẩm và phục hồi da nhanh lắm! Mà thành phần hoàn toàn lành tính nên bạn yên tâm.
> Vì trước mình lăn kim ở spa sau lăn kim da mình khô căng da ấy, kiểu kích ứng mà. Mình đắp mask B5 yuejin này cấp ẩm nhanh, nên làm dịu da hiệu quả lắm! Trường hợp da mình sau lăn kim dùng còn được như vậy thì da bạn nhạy cảm dùng được nha.


Da e yếu và nhạy cảm ơn hơn cũng là do e trị mụn tại nhà với sản phẩm có chứa AHA. E cũng đã chăm sóc da cẩn thận để phục hồi rồi, nhưng da e vẫn khô và khó chịu lắm! Thì không biết đắp mặt nạ B5 Yuejin cấp ẩm nhanh để da e nhanh phục hồi được không ạ?


----------



## Linhthuy12

Bạn đã đi đâu thăm khám về da chưa? E nghĩ là nên đi khám để xác định xem da bạn thế nào  
Như vậy mình nghĩ bạn dùng sản phẩm gì chăm sóc da cũng sẽ hiệu quả hơn nhé!
Giờ da yếu và nhạy cảm thì vẫn nên cẩn thận thì hơn.


----------



## Hoahaiduong98

Linhthuy12 nói:


> Bạn đã đi đâu thăm khám về da chưa? E nghĩ là nên đi khám để xác định xem da bạn thế nào
> Như vậy mình nghĩ bạn dùng sản phẩm gì chăm sóc da cũng sẽ hiệu quả hơn nhé!
> Giờ da yếu và nhạy cảm thì vẫn nên cẩn thận thì hơn.


E cũng nghĩ như vậy ạ, ngày trước da e yếu, cũng đi khám và điều trị da ở bác sĩ Hiền Chương Dương Home Spa này c ạ Đăng nhập Facebook
Nếu c ở Thủ Đức thì e nghĩ c cũng có thể đến đây để thăm khám, bác sĩ da liễu thăm khám trực tiếp lúc, sẽ tư vấn cụ thể và điều trị thế nào với da của mình.


----------



## Hoàng Tú Linh

Đinh Thùy nói:


> Da e yếu và nhạy cảm ơn hơn cũng là do e trị mụn tại nhà với sản phẩm có chứa AHA. E cũng đã chăm sóc da cẩn thận để phục hồi rồi, nhưng da e vẫn khô và khó chịu lắm! Thì không biết đắp mặt nạ B5 Yuejin cấp ẩm nhanh để da e nhanh phục hồi được không ạ?


Thế thì dùng thêm mặt nạ B5 Yuejin này là chuẩn rồi vì khi đắp mask thì sẽ cấp ẩm và nuôi dưỡng da nhanh hơn. Tác dụng của panthenol là tái tạo collagen để giúp da phục hồi nhanh và hiệu quả mà. Thêm nữa là trong mask B5 yuejin còn có phức hợp rau má. Nhờ vậy sẽ giúp da phục hồi tốt nhất. 
Sau khi đắp mask nhớ dùng thêm cream để khóa ẩm nhé!


----------



## Hoàng Dung

Da yếu và hư tổn thì việc dùng kem chống nắng, che chắn khi ra ngoài đường, tránh để da tiếp xúc trực tiếp với ánh nắng mặt trời là cần thiết lắm đó nhé!
Vì khi da yếu tiếp xúc với ánh nắng mặt trời sẽ khiến cho da hư tổn rất nhanh, đẩy nhanh quá trình lão hóa. 
Giờ bạn chịu khó chăm sóc da, sử dụng những sản phẩm phù hợp. 
Sau 1 thời gian da bạn sẽ phục hồi lại thôi. 
Vì khi bạn sử dụng mỹ phẩm có thành phần AHA để trị mụn thì chuyện da hư tổn và cần chăm sóc để phục hồi là điều dễ hiểu mà.


----------



## Đinh Thùy

Hoahaiduong98 nói:


> E cũng nghĩ như vậy ạ, ngày trước da e yếu, cũng đi khám và điều trị da ở bác sĩ Hiền Chương Dương Home Spa này c ạ Đăng nhập Facebook
> Nếu c ở Thủ Đức thì e nghĩ c cũng có thể đến đây để thăm khám, bác sĩ da liễu thăm khám trực tiếp lúc, sẽ tư vấn cụ thể và điều trị thế nào với da của mình.


Cảm ơn b đã chia sẻ, tạm thời mình tham khảo kinh nghiệm của mọi người, sử dụng thêm mask để chăm sóc da xem có cải thiện được k đã nhé! Xong nếu k được m cũng sẽ ghé spa. 


Hoàng Tú Linh nói:


> Thế thì dùng thêm mặt nạ B5 Yuejin này là chuẩn rồi vì khi đắp mask thì sẽ cấp ẩm và nuôi dưỡng da nhanh hơn. Tác dụng của panthenol là tái tạo collagen để giúp da phục hồi nhanh và hiệu quả mà. Thêm nữa là trong mask B5 yuejin còn có phức hợp rau má. Nhờ vậy sẽ giúp da phục hồi tốt nhất.
> Sau khi đắp mask nhớ dùng thêm cream để khóa ẩm nhé!


Bạn chia sẻ thế này thấy mê quá  Để m đặt luôn mask về xài xem sao. Nếu hiệu quả mình cũng phải review chi tiết lại cho mọi người tham khảo. Thanks b nh nha!


----------

